# how to take currancy when relocating to cyprus



## barb.lloyd (Nov 4, 2009)

can somebody please give us some information on how we take personal money to cyprus on relocating is there a right way and wrong way to do this .
is there any one who can advise what banks to use etc.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

barb.lloyd said:


> can somebody please give us some information on how we take personal money to cyprus on relocating is there a right way and wrong way to do this .
> is there any one who can advise what banks to use etc.


Hi barb,

Welcome to the forum.
The best way to transfer your money if it is a large amount is via currency exchange companies who will get you the best exchange rate at the time.
You can also just do a bank transfer from a bank in the Uk to a bank here once you have an account here.
If you are transferring large amounts to a bank here you will need proof of where that money came from, ie, bank records, proof of sale of property etc. 
We bank with the Laiki Bank and have always found them to be good. 

Regards
Veronica


----------



## barb.lloyd (Nov 4, 2009)

hi veronica, thankyou for quick reply.
we are coming over to cyprus 28th november for one week to look for houses etc, we are looking for rental accomadation in pissouri do you recommend anybody etc.
we are going to make the move over in feb 2010.
do you know of any job agencies we can visit also while we are over there.
many thanks
barbara


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Barb,
Sorry I don't know of anyone who does holiday rentals, all my contacts do long term only.
There are lots of websites with holiday lets and I am sue at this time of year you could get a very good deal especially as many people have had poor occupation rates this year.
Find something you like the look of and make an offer below their asking price.

Veronica


----------



## barb.lloyd (Nov 4, 2009)

it is long term rentals we are after in pissouri .
barbara


----------



## arthurdiane1960 (Aug 13, 2009)

barb.lloyd said:


> can somebody please give us some information on how we take personal money to cyprus on relocating is there a right way and wrong way to do this .
> is there any one who can advise what banks to use etc.


Hi Barb,

Veronica is right you should try using a currency specialist they give the best rates. I have used a comparision website called Currency Finder - Unbeatable Currency Rates across the UK .
I hope it helps, all the best.

Arthur


----------



## barb.lloyd (Nov 4, 2009)

thankyou arthur very much appreciated


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Barb
If transfering larger sums of money a currency exchange company is definately the way to go but if you want to transfer smaller sums then open both a sterling and euro account. You can transfer funds direct from your British bank to your Cyprus sterling account, let it sit there until exchange rates are acceptable and transfer this into your euro account. I would also comment you get better exchange rates in Cyprus banks compared to those in the UK.
Regards
jonandgaynor


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

JonandGaynor said:


> Hi Barb
> If transfering larger sums of money a currency exchange company is definately the way to go but if you want to transfer smaller sums then open both a sterling and euro account. You can transfer funds direct from your British bank to your Cyprus sterling account, let it sit there until exchange rates are acceptable and transfer this into your euro account. I would also comment you get better exchange rates in Cyprus banks compared to those in the UK.
> Regards
> jonandgaynor


The exchange rate may be better with Cyprus banks but the charges levied by the Bank of Cyprus when moving money from a Sterling account to a Euro account are greater than those levied by Lloyds TSB when moving money from their International Sterling Account to their International Euro account. On balance we think the Lloyds Accounts are better value than the Bank of Cyprus's.

I don't know if it is true for other Cyprus banks?


----------



## barb.lloyd (Nov 4, 2009)

*thankyou*



JonandGaynor said:


> Hi Barb
> If transfering larger sums of money a currency exchange company is definately the way to go but if you want to transfer smaller sums then open both a sterling and euro account. You can transfer funds direct from your British bank to your Cyprus sterling account, let it sit there until exchange rates are acceptable and transfer this into your euro account. I would also comment you get better exchange rates in Cyprus banks compared to those in the UK.
> Regards
> jonandgaynor


we very much appreciate your information and thankyou so much 
barbara


----------



## barb.lloyd (Nov 4, 2009)

hi guys
can i open a bank account before i move over to cyprus i am coming over at the end of november for a week and would like to do this, if i could what would i need many thanks
barbara


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

barb.lloyd said:


> hi guys
> can i open a bank account before i move over to cyprus i am coming over at the end of november for a week and would like to do this, if i could what would i need many thanks
> barbara


Hi Barbara,
Yes you can open an account in Cyprus even if you don't live here. Its been a while since I opened one. I think all you need is passport and maybe proof of address. 

BabsM


----------



## barb.lloyd (Nov 4, 2009)

thankyou so much babs, this will help me one less worry to tick of my to do list,are there any job agencies i can visit whilst i am there etc thankyou barbara


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

barb.lloyd said:


> thankyou so much babs, this will help me one less worry to tick of my to do list,are there any job agencies i can visit whilst i am there etc thankyou barbara


Try this link Barb. 

Cyprus Employment Human Resources Recruitment Services

Lots of job agenices etc there

Veronica


----------



## barb.lloyd (Nov 4, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Try this link Barb.
> 
> Cyprus Employment Human Resources Recruitment Services
> 
> ...


thankyou veronica very helpfull 
barbara


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

barb.lloyd said:


> hi guys
> can i open a bank account before i move over to cyprus i am coming over at the end of november for a week and would like to do this, if i could what would i need many thanks
> barbara


Hi Barbara
When we opened our accounts i was asked for my passport and either my driving licence or recent utility bills as proof of address, please rember that if you want joint accounts you will need both passports. We went to the bank, said we wished to open both a sterling and euro account and were ushered straight through to the managers office, no appointment and no waiting, everything was arranged in under an hour and our bank cards were ready about 3 days later, i was impressed!
Don't worry if you leave Cyprus before you can collect your cards, just let the bank know and they will keep them on file until your return. 
JonandGaynor


----------



## barb.lloyd (Nov 4, 2009)

*jonandgaynor*

thankyou so much for information i will certainly do that
barbara


----------



## barb.lloyd (Nov 4, 2009)

could anyone please tell me were the ex pat club is in paphos please 
thankyou barbara


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

barb.lloyd said:


> could anyone please tell me were the ex pat club is in paphos please
> thankyou barbara


The UKCA is on the road from Paphos towards Coral Bay. Just before the traffic lights by the St. George hotel, on the right.


----------



## barb.lloyd (Nov 4, 2009)

Veronica said:


> The UKCA is on the road from Paphos towards Coral Bay. Just before the traffic lights by the St. George hotel, on the right.


thankyou veronica i very much appreciate your quick responce as i leave to go to paphos tomorrow.
barbara


----------

